# Our DIY Theater featuring a 155" Screen



## Oleson M.D.

As a home builder in North Texas, we designed, developed and built our theater when we built our house in late 2006.
I put 75% of my energy into this one room, as it is a dedicated 7.1 surround theater with a separate 2 channel stereo system as well.
The screen, acoustic wall panels, and black velvet drapes were made by us. We did use other subs (painters, trim people, etc.) along the way, but we were there from sunup to sundown 7 days a week for 10 months.

It was a lot of fun and we are still tweaking the whole thing!

Equipment:
Panasonic PTAX-100U 
NAD T163 Pre/Pro
B&K separates (ST1400 Series II, Stereo and Mono, 125.2 Series II)
Sony BDP-S301 & Panasonic DMP-BD60
Samsung HD841 SACD / DVD Audio / DVD Player
Dynaco Pas 3 Series II Tube Pre-Amp
Sound Valves Mosfet 32 Power Amp
Denon Turntable (DP-500M) Shure M97xE Cartridge
Parasound Z Phono Pre-Amp
Denon AM/FM Tuner
JVC S-VHS Player
Speakers - VMPS RM2 Jr's - L&R, VMPS Mini-Tower IIA's - Centers, Madisound Subs (2), 
Dynaco A25 - Side L&R, H.H. Scott - Rear L&R


----------



## Moonfly

Shweeeeeet setup :T

Oh, and can I have some money , seriously though . . . . . 

I have to say, if you were local to me, I would actually pay you to come and see latest releases there rather than endure the local cinema. That certainly is a fantastic looking room you should be very proud of.

Well done :hail:


----------



## chadnliz

Beautiful looking room you have there!


----------



## dpromano76

:clap: very well done! ....this is why I need a house!


----------



## Prof.

VERY nice!!!..beautifully done and a nice size room..:clap: :T
The exit signs is a nice touch!..
What size and type of screen did you build?


----------



## Oleson M.D.

Thanks for the compliments. As we were building this, I had visions of doing custom screen installations in high end theaters. This was at the peak of the real estate boom as well. They are a little hard to see, but the left and right entrance doors are upholstered and tufted with buttons. This was suggested by my door sales rep. I never would have thought of that on my own!

The screen size is 155". It's a formula of Behr Silver Screen and White Opal Pearlescent. The ratio is 3 to 2.
There is a very detailed post on this in the DIY screen section. The screen is very good, and VERY neutral. The best part is it's easy to mix the paint.

The Panasonic PTAX-100U throws plenty of light. The only issue I'm trying to correct is a bit of crushed white syndrome. As soon as my calibration disc shows up we'll tackle that issue!


----------



## Gulldor

Very nice build. I love your use of moldings. I may do something similar after seeing how well yours turned out.


----------



## Oleson M.D.

This was an easy project as we were building a new house and as such started with a clean slate. My trim carpenter did a great job on the chair rail and columns.

Other than the audio gear, the most expensive part of this whole project was the carpet (Ouch!), followed next by the seating.

Thanks for the kind comments!


----------



## recruit

WOW! That looks amazing TXFlyGuy :T


----------



## StuBerger

Simply put....beautiful job!


----------



## thagerty

Nice....


----------



## bambino

AWESOME! :sn:


----------



## michaelcarey

Those seats look extra comfy. Seating is one thing that many (including me) overlook... I always funnel funding into equipment rather than seating or new carpet... one day, maybe...

Michael.


----------



## asazad

Have to say most impressive theater I've seen on any forum.:unbelievable: I recently posted pictures of my theater and while I'm proud of it, your effort here totally humbles me. Enjoy it!


----------



## martinez331

Gorgeous room! Very very nice!!!! I wish I had a spare room to setup like that!


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX

Very nice indeed...I would spend a lot of time in there!


----------

